# Jaeger's Thread.



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 4, 2012)

Since everyone else is doing it and I hate having to make a new thread for all the new photos I take of him... here is my Canadian hatched B&W's growth thread!

Starting from the beginning!












































From yesterday


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice! I love the long pointy nose


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 4, 2012)

And a crappy cellphone pic. He doesn't seem to flip out at all when I hold him close to me.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 25, 2013)

Here is Jaeger in the past couple weeks. He's got a really good feeding response now (jumping for food on tongs) but still hates me. I can't handle him without him whipping or thrashing. I've stopped handling him completely and working on building trust and letting him come to me (I've started using the tongs to lure him to walk over my hand to get him used to me touching him). This has been working well so far.

He eats mice, rats, chicks, crickets, earthworms, sardines, whole ground carcasses (beef, chicken, turkey) and eggs. I'm working on getting vegetables and fruit into his diet.

He's eating a hardboiled yolk I had dropped on the floor when I was making egg salad for me ):


----------



## chitodadon (May 25, 2013)

Looking good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 26, 2013)

I love how his legs look polka dot.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 26, 2013)

I agree. He's got such neat leg and tail markings. He's so cute (but a jerk). lol

Here are some more from today. He got quail eggs as treats (I can only find them boiled, bleh)












He also ate some dandelion and night crawlers.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 26, 2013)

And just for some extra info. his basking area ranges from 115 to 125F. Ambient temperature is in the mid-low 80s. Humidity 60-75%. His substrate is soil, sand, and eco earth. He eats rats, mice, chicks, sardines, crickets, earthworms, tomato worms, whole ground carcasses w/ bones and organs (chicken, beef, turkey), eggs and we're working on vegetation/fruits. I also want to incorporate crayfish and snails into his diet. Just having difficulty sourcing them.


----------



## jtrux (Jul 15, 2013)

I've heard that Asian food markets are good places to find snails...not sure if you have those up there though.


----------

